# Young Flathead - Caught last night!



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Heard this one was pulled out of Lake Ray Hubbard by a homeless guy using a hot dog for bait, shoe string as line and a 10 penny nail he bent and used as a hook.


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

lol thats funny


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Another decent Opp Cat*

This is a few weeks old and pretty similar in size to the one caught at Hubbard last night.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Heard this one was pulled out of Lake Ray Hubbard by a homeless guy using a hot dog for bait, shoe string as line and a 10 penny nail he bent and used as a hook.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Okie Style Yellow*

Noodled this one out of Lake Texoma from a 1/2 of a 55 gallon barrel we submerged in 6 feet of water. I will wear my leather gloves next time.


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*lol buster making the rounds now*

i see my buster is making the rounds, yall can't catch them that big so its ok to use my photos lol


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*They call me Captain Yellowcat*

This one almost spooled my Zebco 33 before ending a long 1st run.

1 hour 43 minutes and he was in the boat.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Several years ago.*

this was before we had color pictures, I believe this was one my grandpa caught back in the 50's.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

This one showed up in the mail this mornin...


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Pulled this one out of Martin Creek Lake. Too much toxic sludge coming out of the plant. Filleted it anyway...tasted OK.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Huge Channel Cat*

If it weren't for the infamous spots, I would have been fooled.


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

hey this old southern boy can take the ribbin if yall can handle it, i live for making texas guys sweat lol


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Man I don't get over here much to the catfish lounge.....but I may now you guys are Hilarius...Jay


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

I'm nominating this for "Funniest Thread of the Year". And to think, it comes from a bunch of old jugheads...


I blew coffee out of my nose with the "infamous spots" remark!


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

now you want me to pull out the bigguns


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I saw that fish floating at the texas city dike this morning


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

just a little one


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*floating flat head*

now you know if you saw something like this floating you would have to go get it and claim it, that is normal for rookies


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*not a jugger*

[not a jugger over here, we use them ,but we catch out bigguns drifting


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*little feller*

just a little feller


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*HEY MAN*

I SEE YOUR PHOTO OF THAT STRINGER OF FISH THOSE ARE NICE ONES
ARE THEY CARP????


----------

